# Hi, new guy here



## Sang72 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just wanted to say hi everyone.

Sang


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

hey welcome to catforum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Why not take this opportunity to introduce your kitty?


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi. 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I know someone named Sang, is that your real name...just wondering! :lol:


----------



## Sang72 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, glad to meet you all. Actually I have three cats and some fish. My cats are Lucy, a marmalade colored medium long (shorthair)she's about 6 1/2 yrs old, I think there's some manx **** in her too. She's very affectionate and loves to sleep on her teddy bear on my bed next to my head. I wake up in the morning and find a bushy tail tickling my nose. Blackie is an all black male cat with three white hairs on his chest. He was the runt, but now he's the biggest. He's still a bit of a scaredy cat tho and likes to sleep on the armchair in my bedroom or under my bed. Dopey is Blackie's sister and she's the smallest of the three. She's all gray and looks a lot like a chartreux. She got her name, because she always looks like her eyes are half closed with a dopey lil smile on her face. Her favorite sleeping place is the little kitty condo. Dopey and Blackie are about 6 yrs old and have a special story. One day during the last big rainstorms (99 I think) my ex told me that she had seen a stray cat carrying kittens into an abandoned car near her work in the rain, and that the kittens couldn't have been happy. So I went to investigate and found that out of a litter of what had appeared to be 5 kittens, three were still alive. So I borrowed a trap (Hav-a-Hart) and bought some wet cat food.(whiskas, I think) and set the trap knowing that the mama had to be hungry. I hid around the corner and it only took about 5 seconds for the trap to spring. I went and covered the cage with a towel to calm the mama down and then went to retrieve the kittens. We took the mama cat and the kittens and put them into a large cage which we kept in the garage next to a space heater. We took the kittens and mama to the vet, got them some antibiotics for their respiratory infections and had the mama cat spayed. Unfortunately the mama cat was feral and didn't really care for the company of people, so she eventually ran away. I hope she is ok to this day. The kittens, I adopted one (Sleepy, Dopey's twin) to a good friend of mine whom I knew would take good care of her and kept the other two (Blackie and Dopey)It took a lil while for Lucy to adjust to two new kitties in the apartment, and I had to keep them in the bathroom for about a week while Lucy got used to their smell under the door. Now they are all best friends, they groom each other, and take catnaps together. They are all indoor kitties, but I could never bear the thought of declawing them, after all furniture can be replaced but a cat's claws cannot be re inserted. I love my kitties, they are my best friends.

My fish are tropical, 2 platinum Gouramies, 2 red eyed tetras, 2 tuxedo Platy's, 1 bushy nosed catfish and one suckerfish (plestiosomething or the other, I actually got the fish so that the kitties could watch them, heh heh.

Well, Lucy just jumped into my lap and started nibbling on my fingers as I type, her way of sayin that I've spend enough time with the funny glowing box.

I look forward to sharing more stories with you all

Sang

p.s. Kitkat, my Korean name is Sang, my European/American name is Kim, but I hate that name b/c ppl always think I'm a girl :roll:


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Sang! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

welcome! Your kitties sound adorable!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Sang and welcome!

Thanks for a neat story about your kitties.

If that's your story on the tropical fish, I'll stand with you.  My kitty loves to watch the fish in my aquarium, too.

I look forward to "hearing" more from you.

Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Sang - happy to see you joined us 8) !


----------

